# i got bored........



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i got bored and decided to cut my grill so my halo foglights would fit there, it looks pretty badass. i will get pics tomarrow or somthing, it was pretty easy


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

*sweet*

i gotta see this


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

it looks pretty damn cool, it was a spurr of the moment thing. plus i never seen any sentra with this done hehe


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

luckysperm said:


> i gotta see this




yea me 2....but i dont know if thats a good thing


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> yea me 2....but i dont know if thats a good thing


x2, fogs are suppost to be low


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

low eh?.......


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

those are driving lights ya turd! lol and HID


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

8 lights?!?!?! damn that dude thats no <strike>moon</strike> car, thats a space station.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

post up that pic of the headlights or if you can email them to me that would be cool. [email protected]


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

mm. pics are fun


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ricerboy17 said:


> mm. pics are fun


wtf post them up.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

not bad! looks pretty good


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

yeah, thats pretty cool!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it.

And fog lights aren't 'supposed' to be mounted low they can be mounted anywhere.

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nice job on triming the grill that pretty clean. now if you really wnat to get wild you should tint the driving light's lens with a blck paint of tint film. and black it out :thumbup: with the black grill that would look real good :cheers:



sethwas said:


> I like it.
> 
> And fog lights aren't 'supposed' to be mounted low they can be mounted anywhere.
> 
> Seth


i thought they were? hmm you learn something new every day


----------



## Nissan4Life (Jul 18, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


>



well im just curious, is this actually your car? cuz ur location says CA but the plates are WA =P


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i'm still confused, are those driving lights or fog lights, lol. j'k


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm, am i the only one who thinks thats pretty gay? i mean im not gonna diss you, do ur own thing, but i dunno. how about a pic with the lights on?


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Nissan4Life said:


> well im just curious, is this actually your car? cuz ur location says CA but the plates are WA =P


I think thas cause Nostros (from CA) posted the pics
for Ricer (in WA) :cheers:


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> hmm, am i the only one who thinks thats pretty gay? i mean im not gonna diss you, do ur own thing, but i dunno. how about a pic with the lights on?


you're not the only one, its just not my taste. plus lights don't do as much mounted dead center


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Have to give ya :thumbup: :thumbup: on this one.
Though....wonder how the whole setup would look
if you had halo headlights.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I kinda like it. It reminds me of the 05 Mustang GT I saw tonite. Someone in my car club just got one, very nice.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nissan4Life said:


> well im just curious, is this actually your car? cuz ur location says CA but the plates are WA =P


I am hosting the pics for him thats why. If you check my sig below, you will see my cars.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya its not my style but if it floats your boat go for it


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> you're not the only one, its just not my taste. plus lights don't do as much mounted dead center


they are angled down as any fog light would be, i just got tired of hangin off the bumper look. some peeps like some dont thats cool, i like it tho :cheers:


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> hmm, am i the only one who thinks thats pretty gay? i mean im not gonna diss you, do ur own thing, but i dunno. how about a pic with the lights on?


a simple "i dont like it" would do , but thanks :thumbdwn:


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

heres some more


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I honestly think that looks better than any non-stock foglight location I've ever seen.

Usually when I see a cheap/ghetto mod, I think it looks really gay and really...cheap and ghetto. I think that is really cool, it fits the look of the B13.


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I honestly think that looks better than any non-stock foglight location I've ever seen.
> 
> Usually when I see a cheap/ghetto mod, I think it looks really gay and really...cheap and ghetto. I think that is really cool, it fits the look of the B13.


 hehe thanks, thats what im talkin about! :cheers:


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> hmm, am i the only one who thinks thats pretty gay? i mean im not gonna diss you, do ur own thing, but i dunno. how about a pic with the lights on?


hey BTW downshifting isnt cheating :loser:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

BUahahahaha owned by the NOOB.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ricerboy17 said:


> hey BTW downshifting isnt cheating :loser:




thats pretty funny ricerbitch.  if youre gonna post pics of your "custom work" be prepared to have negative criticism thrown your way by means of people who dont like it. simple as that, capeesh?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

LMao you call that negative criticism? I call it bashing. I consider you a friend of mine, but that gay comment was a lil out of line biautch....lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> LMao you call that negative criticism? I call it bashing. I consider you a friend of mine, but that gay comment was a lil out of line biautch....lol




alrite alrite, i'll admit it, i shouldnt of called it "gay" per se. I will however say that its not of my taste. carry on


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> alrite alrite, i'll admit it, i shouldnt of called it "gay" per se. I will however say that its not of my taste. carry on


man double bash, i shall now be known as ricerbitch....


----------

